# NiteIze connect case phone case.



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 29, 2015)

I really like this phone case as it has a built in strong clip and adds very little bulk. The clip stays tight and is very durable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's called connect case by NiteIze  Only $29.99


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 29, 2015)

Also the case does not interfere with button operation or plugging in to charge or use headphones. Its also not near as bulky as the otterbox. I have dropped it from my climber and on the concrete without any damage to it or my phone.


----------

